# Atlanta, Ga. Antique Bottle Show & Sale Aug. 11 2007



## cc6pack (May 8, 2007)

I know this is a little early but for anyone wanting to set up contact info is below. I'll post a reminder early August. 

 This is the same show that was held in Norcross last year, Jack moved it back the the Smyrna Civic Center this year. It's a one day show Saturday August 11 2007, dealer set up 0600 - 0900 show 0900 - 1600.

 Info: Jack Hewitt, 1765 Potomac Court, Lawrenceville, GA 30243. PH: (770) 963-0220, Email: hewittja@bellsouth.net or John Joiner, PH: (770) 502-9565, Email: propjj@numail.org


----------



## logueb (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I'm going to try to make that one if possible.  I'm maybe 3 hours away.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 8, 2007)

im not 100% but im thinkin i might make it out its only a couple hours away who else may be going?


----------



## digdug (May 9, 2007)

If I read your post right-it will be in the Smyrna Community Center-I should make it. I only live 10 minutes from there!!


----------



## cc6pack (May 9, 2007)

Doug

 I hope you don't need directions, [] it's in the gym across the hall from the CC meetings.[]


----------



## digdug (May 9, 2007)

I think I can find it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But the Warden (aka Mrs. Digdug) said we may have a wedding to go to that day, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 she can't remember if its the day of the bottle show or the next weekend.   Just my luck-a bottle show practically in my backyard and won't be able to go.   If I do go-I may get a table and try to unload some of my junk...er, no I mean offer my rare treasures to the public for one day only.


----------



## LC (May 9, 2007)

Get an early anullment on that wedding digdug, and *get to that bottle show* !! I have not been to a show since the middle seventies, am more than overdue myself.......

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 9, 2007)

well come on down Lou, you can be my ride because dad may not want to go...if he doesnt go then i may not be able to go... you can stay here if you would like


----------



## digdug (Jun 22, 2007)

Found out yesterday when the wedding is.  I will be at this show and I will have 2 tables set up.  Stop by-be sure to mention this forum and I will give you a discount on any purchase from my fine selection of sodas.
 Hope to see you there.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

whether or not i get to go depends entirely on when they hold that 400 mile yardsale between ohio and alabama

 does anyone know when it is?


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2007)

Doug

 I have one, I'll call Jack to see if he can put us close together if that's OK with you? 

 Ooops Spencer if you didn't see it I posted another pic in the Civil War thread you may be interested in[]


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks much for the offer Spencer, right now I could not take a trip around the world if it cost only a quarter !


----------



## digdug (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey CC6pack /Dennis,  just now checked some old posts and saw you asked about having our tables close together at the show. That is fine as long as it doesn't mess up where I wanted my tables. (I wanted my 2 tables with a wall behind me)  I don't like being in the middle, too hard to stack empty boxes, etc.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

just bumping this one because its getting close to time

 and I WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE ill be there from the time the doors open to the time everyone leaves, a good friend of mine is going to be my ride and he always sets up, ill be bringing a few bottles myself,  

 who else is definately going?

 anybody from the area know Bill Peeks?


----------



## digdug (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey-I will be set up with two tables. Mostly ACL soda bottles, but a few other items.  Be sure to stop by my table. Mention the forum and I will give you a discount on MOST items.  My goal is to take nothing home that I brought!  I am trying to get rid of all my extra bottles to make more room for the next batch I bring home.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

how will i know its you? ill be on the look out for 2 tables side by side, full of ACLs with a little other stuff too, and ill ask around, maybe ill find you


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 1, 2007)

I got the flyer and the e-mail, but still don't how to get there. Will someone tell me without making it too complicated how to get there. Last year bout didn't find, did like the train show. Seems like they move it every other year,  I think they had it in two different places in the past three years. I'll be coming in on 20 West. From there go................... How we gonna know it's you Spencer, wait you'll be the youngest one there and we've seen your pic.I shouldn't be hard to spot Tall, gray beard wearing a hat, looks like a biker, pair of shades well, maybe my clear ones, gonna look like the one person who shouldn't be there and somewhere around will be Paula,40 ish, short, thin with long brown hair. Hey Doug and Dennis bring something good from Georgia I hate going home empty handed, I usually find something good and reasonable there. I hope to get there between 9-10 I got a litte over 3 hr. drive. Till then.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2007)

Pat, Spencer, or any one else I'll have this Coke carrier on the table with a note on it for Antique-Bottles.net folks to check in. See ya there. 

 Pat go through Atlanta and take I-285 North  about 5 miles to Exit 16 (Atlanta Rd., Hwy 3), turn left onto Atlanta Rd. it's about 4 miles to downtown Smyrna, the Civic Center will be on your left, the old Railroad Station is on your right. You should see the show advertised on the marquee.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 2, 2007)

ill be the young guy there with stitches in my right leg, if you see stitches or a bandage, its me

 how do you guys feel about name tags? if i see you and dont realize then please dont hesitate to flag me down! 

 also i may be watching a table from time to time for a friend, ill be bringing bottles, and i guess i can offer a discount if you mention the forum

 FLAG DOWN THE KID WITH STITCHES IN HIS RIGHT LEG!


----------



## digdug (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll try to remember to wear my red Coca-Cola hat.  Plus I'll put a note on my table(s) about the forum. Or ask around for Doug...thats me.


----------



## kastoo (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll keep it in mind.  Maybe I'll bring the Rye Ola!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 5, 2007)

i will be bringing some bottles too, maybe ill have something you like.... trade?  

 EVERYONE BE SURE TO LOOK ME UP WHEN YOU GET THERE, 

 I WILL BE THERE FROM THE TIME IT STARTS TO THE TIME IT ENDS SO COME FIND ME!

*YOUNG GUY, STITCHES IN RIGHT LEG, DIRTY RED SNAP-ON RACING HAT, POSSIBLY WATCHING A TABLE PART OF THE TIME...*


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

Dennis/Doug, I haven't had time to contact Jack or John.  Is there an Admission Charge and how much to set up a table? Still hoping to go , but am on a tight schedule.


----------



## digdug (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it is $3 charge at the door.  The tables were $30 or $40. But-I don't know if there are any left-that you would have to contact Jack or John.   I am just setting up some tables. I have nothing to do with the running of the bottle show itself, so can't help you out with any table info.
 Hope to see you at the show.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 8, 2007)

Bruce

 I just called John and they have a few tables left, you need to call him asap. If you don't get a table PM or email me I can save you the admission. Tables are $40.

 Doug just confirmed our tables will be together. See ya'll there


----------



## digdug (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Dennis-I'll see you there!   I sure hope we have a good turn out for the show.  I don't want to drag all of that stuff home again!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 10, 2007)

i am told that there is supposed to be over 50 dealers at this show, and alot of them have more than 1 table...hopefully its going to be a good one!

 see you all there!

 oh and I STILL GOT THOSE STITCHES! so look for me! tap me on the shoulder if you see me!


----------



## digdug (Aug 13, 2007)

It was so good to finally meet several of you from the forum at the show. Thanks for stopping by my table. And Spencer-thanks for the bottles!  I've got them on display already.     Hope to see all of you at a future bottle show.
 Doug


----------



## logueb (Aug 13, 2007)

This was my first show in a long time.  I really had a great time and I think that the wife enjoyed it ( although she wouldn't really admit it). It was great meeting you forum guys, Doug, Dennis and Spencer.  Thanks for the bottle Spencer. Got it displayed with the sodas.  Sorry I missed you OsiaBoyce. I'm going to try to get some stuff together for the next show that's close.  Oh, and I picked up some great bottles at good prices as some of the dealers were packing to leave.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

post your finds guys! i recieved some really good news about that flask i was passing around the show, you guys seen it, what did you think of it?


----------

